# Ipad Air 2 64GB Silver



## bunbarian (Aug 21, 2012)

When I power up my Ipad 2 I get the following onscreen message "I Pad is disable Connect to ITunes." I have connected the device to my PC running Windows 10 via a USB cable but I still don't seem to be able to get off the start up screen and that message. The I Pad has no Phone card fitted to it either.

Can anyone please assist me?

I want to learn the idiosyncrasies of the IPad and use it when I am away from my PC.

Thanks people.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you run itunes on the pc

https://support.apple.com/en-ie/HT204306
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6187073?tstart=0

hold the home button and power button together - continue to hold both buttons after the apple logo appears
then the Connect to itunes icon appears

click on restore and itunes will download the software
at the end it will error installing
you will then need to
repeat
hold the home button and power button together - continue to hold both buttons after the apple logo appears
then the Connect to itunes icon appears
restore
and then as the software has been downloaded it will install the software again

This will erase the device

If you have used icloud on the ipad , as security , you will be asked to enter the password for the AppleID the device used


----------



## bunbarian (Aug 21, 2012)

Wayne

I tried your solution and got to the screen shown on the apple support page you sent me but from there I have no restore button on that page.

Can you please tell me what I am doing wrong?

Phil


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have itunes open on the PC ?

On the Ipad did you see the Itunes logo
here is an image of an iphone with the logo
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT203122

On the PC run itunes and make sure its the latest version
Connect the ipad to the PC with the USB cable you use to charge the ipad
Hold the Home and Power buttons until you see the itunes connection logo as linked above -
Thats what should appear on the ipad
now on the PC a message should appear on the PC screen
to restore
You can see a screen shot of what should come up on the PC here
https://support.apple.com/en-nz/HT201252


----------



## bunbarian (Aug 21, 2012)

No I never got an Itunes logo Just the white cord from the bottom of the screen up to the middle of the page. But no Logo.

Phil


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

that is the logo , its a white cable then goes to the itunes logo
if connected to the pc and itunes running

see logo here
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT203122


----------



## bunbarian (Aug 21, 2012)

Even with your help I can't get it to download anything from ITunes page.

Does the Ipad need to have a SIMM Card in it to achieve the results you outline in your replies?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no simm card needed

what are you trying to do exactly 

its the itunes program on the pc - not a web page


----------



## bunbarian (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry I don't understand. I do not have ITunes on my PC. How do I get it onto my PC please????


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you need to download itunes onto the PC from here
https://www.apple.com/itunes/download/
then install the program onto the PC

Did you read my 1st post 2 and click on the links and read those articles ???


----------



## VishalKumar (May 29, 2017)

Is it the same again?
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/ipadair.1190969/


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You need to have an apple account to activate your phone and use the applications to be installed including itunes.


----------

